# Replacement Member Key Fob???



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Peeps,

Anybody able to advise me where I can get a replacement key fob thingy, as it got broke when the RS was last in at Edinburgh Audi. Its the lil black TTOC one.

Any help or advise would be appreciated.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danny, This any good.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... y&x=12&y=7
Hoggy.


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks mate, but thats not the one i meant, 
i meant the one you get in the post whne you join as a member, its a small plastic one


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We can get you another one out but it will be a different membership number on it. We ordered a batch all pre numbered so can't just get a single replacement for your number.


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi mate,

that would be great if you could, as mine is gone completely now, i take it i still use my original member number for any thing else.

cheers

danny


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll get a replacement membership card out to you


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mate,

I got the card but thats not the one i meant, its the tiny little one that can go on your keys... it has a red TTrs on one side and a grey mk1 on the other side


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DannyH76 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I got the card but thats not the one i meant, its the tiny little one that can go on your keys... it has a red TTrs on one side and a grey mk1 on the other side


All the replacement cards are credit card sized :?


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

i got one with my membership stuff mate, its a lil black thing, in the bin now as it was snapped etc by audi.. but 
if i cant get a new one then hey ho...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DannyH76 said:


> i got one with my membership stuff mate, its a lil black thing, in the bin now as it was snapped etc by audi.. but
> if i cant get a new one then hey ho...


We had a few blank samples , I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks mate, it was a very small thing, pos an inch in width and 2/3 inch high.....


----------

